# McIntosh Police Alliances Test?



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Has anyone here taken the McIntosh police exam in NH? I just applied for it. Wondering if its a hard examination.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I took it a few years ago, its an easy exam


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

It's offered 2 x's a year, and is looked at by numerous dept's in NH and ME. Your score is good for one year from the date of test. 

The test was pretty easy when I took it 7 years ago.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Very easy exam.


----------



## broady150 (Jan 27, 2003)

when is this exam, and how do i apply


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

There is a phone number that you must call and then tell them that you wish to apply for the test. Deadline is the 3/29/04, it took about a week for mine to arrive at the house. I don't have the number on me to give you, but try doing a search for McInosh Police Testing Alliance.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I took it last October. If you taken the Civil Service exam or any other LE test, you'll do fine. There is 2 parts:
1) basic knowledge
2) personality

On the 2nd part don't read into the questions just answer honestly. On the 1st part. Either you know it or you don't. Good luck! 

If its your first time up there, the college is the big barn on your right :lol:


----------

